
Making microservices more resilient with circuit breaking - siggy
https://blog.buoyant.io/2017/01/13/making-microservices-more-resilient-with-circuit-breaking/
======
williamallthing
Partially inspired by the soundcloud post here:
[https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog/lessons-in-
resilience...](https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog/lessons-in-resilience-
at-SoundCloud)

